# 1 bộ Ohui giá bao nhiêu? Ohui Hàn Quốc có đắt không?



## tg2095 (8/9/21)

*Mỹ phẩm Ohui *1 bộ Ohui giá bao nhiêu là câu hỏi được nhiều chị em quan tâm. Bởi đây là dòng mỹ phẩm cao cấp bậc nhất xứ Hàn và nổi tiếng từ lâu. Ohui còn được mệnh danh là nữ hoàng của các dòng mỹ phẩm trên thị trường hiện nay. Tuy nhiên, giá cả các sản phẩm của Ohui có thực sự đắt?
*Hàng triệu phụ nữ đã tin chọn Ohui từ Hàn Quốc*




_                                     Hàng triệu phụ nữ đã tin chọn Ohui từ Hàn Quốc_
             Ohui là thương hiệu mỹ phẩm do tập đoàn LG Household & Heath Care quản lý. Các sản phẩm chăm sóc và làm đẹp da được phân bố rộng khắp thế giới, và được nhiều ca sĩ, diễn viên ưa chuộng. Do đó, hầu hết tín đồ làm đẹp không quá đặt nặng vấn đề 1 bộ Ohui giá bao nhiêu.
Đặc biệt, dòng mỹ phẩm của hãng được đánh giá là vô cùng phù hợp với đặc điểm của làn da phụ nữ Á Đông. Thành phần sử dụng từ nguyên liệu thiên nhiên, lành tính, an toàn cho làn da. Khác với thương hiệu Whoo chỉ hướng đến những đại gia thuộc tầng lớp thượng lưu, với mức giá rất đắt đỏ. Đối tượng sử dụng Ohui phần lớn là những người trẻ, thu nhập trung bình khá.
Với thâm niên hơn 50 năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực mỹ phẩm, Ohui được hàng triệu phụ nữ tin chọn. Sản phẩm hỗ trợ quá trình chăm sóc, nuôi dưỡng da từ sâu bên trong, mang lại hiệu quả lâu dài, bền vững. 
            Tất cả dòng mỹ phẩm của hãng  được kiểm định chặt chẽ từ viện tế bào gốc CHA uy tín hàng đầu tại Hàn Quốc. Chất lượng sản phẩm luôn được đặt lên hàng đầu, và được ứng dụng công nghệ, dây chuyền sản xuất tiên tiến bậc nhất thế giới. 
*1 bộ Ohui giá bao nhiêu?*




_                                                1 bộ Ohui giá bao nhiêu là hợp lý?_
           So với nhiều thương hiệu mỹ phẩm giá rẻ, thì Ohui định hướng là dòng mỹ phẩm cao cấp, dành cho những khách hàng có tài chính ổn, vì vậy 1 bộ Ohui giá bao nhiêu cũng là câu hỏi được nhiều chị em cân nhắc. Thực tế, dựa vào điều kiện kinh tế và mức thu nhập hiện nay, người Việt không quá khó để sở hữu các sản phẩm chăm sóc da từ Ohui. 
           Chẳng hạn, với set mỹ phẩm Ohui mini từ 2-5 món có giá thành khoảng 350.000 - 900.000VNĐ. Trong khi, set mỹ phẩm Ohui fullsize có từ 6 món trở lên sẽ có giá bán nhỉnh hơn, dao động từ 1.000.000 - 8.000.000VNĐ/bộ.
Thoạt nhìn qua mức giá ban đầu, khá nhiều người cho rằng quá đắt. Tuy nhiên, so với việc mua riêng lẻ từng sản phẩm của hãng khác thì con số này không quá cao. Trong khi chất lượng sản phẩm hoàn toàn tương xứng với giá tiền bạn bỏ ra.
          Mỹ phẩm được dùng trực tiếp lên da mặt, bạn không nên ham rẻ, mua những sản phẩm kém chất lượng, không rõ thành phần, xuất xứ. Hậu quả để lại sẽ không hề nhỏ, thậm chí ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe về lâu về dài. Vậy nên, để mua set mỹ phẩm Ohui vừa tiết kiệm, hiệu quả đảm bảo thì bạn nên tìm đến địa chỉ chuyên bán hàng chính hãng như myphamohuichinhhang.net.vn.
          Bạn có thể tham khảo thông tin 1 bộ Ohui giá bao nhiêu ngay tại website myphamohuichinhhang.net.vn. Mọi vấn đề cần thắc mắc về sản phẩm mỹ phẩm Ohui, vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp với chúng tôi.


----------

